# DNR authority



## Riverbanker (Jul 28, 2010)

I've seen a lot of misinformation about the authority of the Michigan DNR. This will help clarify some of the common misconceptions.
http://www.mcoa-online.net/sites/default/files/CO Informational Document_0.pdf
Remember, the constitution applies to every law enforcement body.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

A lot of interesting reading there.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Riverbanker said:


> Remember, the constitution applies to every law enforcement body.


That's what I tell people when they ask. It's funny to hear everybody say that conservation officers have more authority than the state police. For all practical purposes, conservation officers and the state police have the same authority - law enforcement with statewide jurisdiction. 

Back in the days of salmon snagging, in Harbor Beach, the city police used to do a lot of checks for us. Any peace officer that is working within their jurisdiction can enforce the wildlife conservation laws of the state of Michigan.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

dead short said:


> That's what I tell people when they ask. It's funny to hear everybody say that conservation officers have more authority than the state police. For all practical purposes, conservation officers and the state police have the same authority - law enforcement with statewide jurisdiction.
> 
> Back in the days of salmon snagging, in Harbor Beach, the city police used to do a lot of checks for us. Any peace officer that is working within their jurisdiction can enforce the wildlife conservation laws of the state of Michigan.


Also....aside from being a military service, the Coast Guard is a Fed LE Agency and can (and will) get involved in Fed wildlife issues when ops call for it. I've been on many a flt checking fisherman and crabbers.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

TVCJohn said:


> Also....aside from being a military service, the Coast Guard is a Fed LE Agency and can (and will) get involved in Fed wildlife issues when ops call for it. I've been on many a flt checking fisherman and crabbers.


 Same with the fed Dept of Interior - Fisheries and Wildlife. 

Only agency that has ever stopped me while trolling and made me bring in all my trolling gear for a check. Stopped me on the Detroit River and gave me a full boat inspection and also checked my livewell and fishing license. Like getting hit by the Coast Guard and DNR at the same time. :lol:


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I try to remember one basic rule when it comes to all LEO's. "Don't break the law and you are probably going to be okay". :lol:

Ganzer


----------

